# slow to acell 87 stanza



## Greg Seattle (Aug 9, 2005)

New to forum. Thanks to all who help. Have an 87 Stanza, just bought the car, 187,000 miles. previous owner (1) used amsoil snythetic since new. Compression is 145-150 across all four. I did the usual new purchase tune up with new dist rotor plugs wires filters(air fuel) cleaned the throttle body ect. Still I get great smooth start and idle, but as soon as it gets warm idle stays smooth but stumbles and hesitates on accelleration. WOT is fine, after the stumble, and power is strong. One other thing is that when I cleaned the car up I found a connector disconnected under the center console (white plug). When I reconnected it I found no difference in performance but when you shut the car off the batt light stays on, the door open lights and brake light will go off and on with the door and park brake on-off. Its as if you did'nt turn the key from ign on mode. Also gas mileage is poor. I'd expect the car to get around 30 mpg. Maybe ecu failure? Both the green and red lights are on (ECU)when the key is in ign on mode. Any help from the experienced nissan mech would be appreciated. The Haynes repair manual is useless. Also maybe unrelated but the cruise does'nt work.


----------



## 92stanza (Sep 4, 2005)

take it to a diagnostic place so they can check the computer for any codes and start from there


----------



## de2r (Aug 6, 2005)

Or, you could run the codes yourself from the diagnostic computer.


----------



## Greg Seattle (Aug 9, 2005)

*surging stanza*

There are no faults on the ecu. It is like the car has a surging action when the throttle is held stead;y while cruising. I'm sure that it is a fuel issue. I am thinking maybe the fuel pressure regulator. The vaccuum is good, but will vary up and down if the car is brought off idle. It idles great. Thanks.


----------



## mike1988 (Sep 6, 2005)

have you checked the filter or the pump


----------



## Joseppi (Sep 14, 2005)

*37 psi fuel pump(system). 171 psi engine compression specs.*

I just checked in the manuals I have..I have one of these cars and did alot of work on it.I had to replace the fuel rail on mine because of no return of fuel because regulator was stuck.First thing is to hook up a fuel pressure gauge inline of the fuel line between intake maifold and fuel filter(shows how to make one in haynes manual).Also your compression readings are low...how long do you let her crank up the pressure..take 2 or 3 readings per cylinder...my manual shows 171 per cylinder.


----------

